# Loving this (no longer) FREE book!!



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm not quite finished reading this book yet, but am enjoying it very much. I may have discovered a new "favorite" author! The characters are well defined, to the point I feel I would know them if I saw them walking down the street. This book has made me laugh, cry, and cuss. If I didn't have to work I would never have put it down last night! 

Plus... FREE! Can't beat that with a stick! 

ETA: Finished at lunch today. A WONDERFUL book that I would recommend without reservation.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendation. I have 2 of her books on my Kindle. I think I will start this one tonight.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh, I have it on my kindle too! I may need to read it next! Thanks!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

It's a good book.  This was my last 2009 book read...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I think I'll start this one next based on your recommendation.  I loved Mossy Creek which I read a couple of days ago.  I have found several authors I had never read before from the "freebies" and ended up buying everything they have written that is on kindle.  I think Deborah Smith will be another one.

Chris


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

crebel said:


> I think I'll start this one next based on your recommendation. I loved Mossy Creek which I read a couple of days ago. I have found several authors I had never read before from the "freebies" and ended up buying everything they have written that is on kindle. I think Deborah Smith will be another one.
> 
> Chris


So glad to hear that Chris because this book sounded great to me also when I picked it up as a freebie. Hopefully I will get to it in the next month or so, I am book 2 of a 3 book series that I want to finish before moving onto something new. Thanks for your thoughts on the book!


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I hope to start this one in a couple of weeks. I'm in the middle of an awful book right now that I intend to speed read and finish tonight. I've heard lots of good things about this book from different ppl. I look forward to reading it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

This is what I just put in my January book log about The Crossroads Cafe:

     laugh; cry; get angry, hungry, horny; have doubts, confidence, courage; discover idiots, friends, family - this book had it all

Obviously, I loved it.

Chris


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Just an FYI - this one is no longer free... going for $9.99 now.  I loved this one as well and was very glad to have found it for free!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you, SongBird et al, for recommending this book. It's very well written and I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Moving it up the ol' TBR list....

N


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Um, yep, no longer free.  Maybe Amazon reads kindleboards.  How can a book go from free to $9.99 in a day?  So not on my reading list.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

It was free for longer than a lot of them are.  I bought it on 12/24, so I'm assuming that's when it showed up as free.  Some of them are only free for a few hours...  I check multiple times a day, just to see if anything has shown up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There was one just before the end of the year that was only free for a few hours.  It was posted in the morning and by the time I logged on mid-afternoon it was no longer free.  So. . . .yeah. . . .gotta jump on 'em when you see 'em!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep, I should have bought it last night but I was on the iphone reading kindle boards.  Oh well, lesson learned!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

crebel said:


> This is what I just put in my January book log about The Crossroads Cafe:
> 
> laugh; cry; get angry, hungry, horny; have doubts, confidence, courage; discover idiots, friends, family - this book had it all
> 
> ...


Love this review! It has moved up in my TBR "pile"!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok.. I had Dl this when it was free, and it was sitting on my poor Kindle waiting it's turn.. with everyone loving it soo much, I decided to read it. I am enjoying it, BUT...

At one point she says her body shuttered at the thought of something... the word should be shuddered..
and then there was another instance where people would sidle their hands to their purses.. I hope its a typo and should have been they would slide.
I am not done yet and I do like it.. but those 2 things were pretty jarring to read.. threw me completely out of the experience.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Word Origin & History

sidle 
"to move or go sideways," 1697, back-formation from obs. M.E. sidlyng (adv.) "obliquely, sideways"


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

^^Interesting, I usually notice things like that and they make me nuts.  I agree, it can take you completely out of the story.  I don't remember that occuring at all with this book, but I am glad you are continuing the story.  Be sure to let us know what you think when you finish.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Rie, my Kindle Dictionary came up with the same definition that I knew it to be, which is to walk in a sideways or oblique manner.. walk is not something you do with your hand to your purse.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I liked this book. The typos were few and, in my opinion, insignificant. If I had any complaint it would be that the personalities of the male and female protagonist were too much alike - but perhaps that's the thing about "soul mates" anyway.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It was briefly not available. . . .maybe they pulled it to fix the typos. . . .anyway, now it's $9.99 . . . . .I got it when it was free. . .I'll get to it someday.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

EKing said:


> It was free for longer than a lot of them are. I bought it on 12/24, so I'm assuming that's when it showed up as free. Some of them are only free for a few hours... I check multiple times a day, just to see if anything has shown up.


Where do you check? And do you download all of them? I try and do a sample first and to keep those down, but i think I have to rethink this because I am missing out on a lot of good books it seems.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Where do you check? And do you download all of them? I try and do a sample first and to keep those down, but i think I have to rethink this because I am missing out on a lot of good books it seems.


With a Kindle, there's really no downside to "buying" a free book then deciding that you don't like it and deleting it. I almost passed on this one but didn't and I'm glad.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Where do you check? And do you download all of them? I try and do a sample first and to keep those down, but i think I have to rethink this because I am missing out on a lot of good books it seems.


I know there's a link a lot of people use to find free books, but I just keep checking the Movers & Shakers in the kindle books section of Amazon. On which ones I pick, I generally skip any that are of a genre I have no interest in, but that's all personal choice. I have 5 people on our account, so there's a pretty good chance _somebody_ will like it. And like Jeff mentioned, you can always delete it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Where do you check? And do you download all of them? I try and do a sample first and to keep those down, but i think I have to rethink this because I am missing out on a lot of good books it seems.


I check the Amazon boards, jungle-search, booksontheknob, etc., but I have rarely find anything that someone hasn't already posted to the Free Book thread in the Book Bazaar here. I try to check the KB several times a day so I don't miss anything and I do download almost all the free novels to either my K1 or DH's K2. Like Jeff said, go ahead and download it as soon as you see it is free - if the formatting is lousy to the point of being difficult to read or you just don't care for the story, delete it, you aren't out anything except a few minutes of time. Because even if it is free when you download the sample, you will be charged whatever the current price is when you click buy.

Chris


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When folks find free books they usually post them in the Free Books thread here in the Book Bazaar.  Also, one of our members keeps an updated list of free books at amazon as well as under $1 books.  That's also a sticky thread at the top of the Bazaar.  If you check KB daily, be sure to check those threads when you see the "new" icon. (Sometimes it's just chatter, but we do try to limit that  )  For me, those two threads are the best ways to find the free books quickly. . . .


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I just started this today thanks to all the recommendations in this thread. I am only at 7%. I hope to catch some reading time tonight if I don't fall asleep first!

Melissa


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I knew I couldn't be the only one who enjoyed this book!  There were a few typos but the book was so good I didn't let them distract me from the story.  Sorry to anyone who missed getting it when it was free. I probably wouldn't have bought it for $9.99, but now that I've read it I wouldn't have a problem buying another one of her books in the $6 range.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you to all who recommended this book. I just finished it earlier today and I really loved it! I didn't want it to end. I'm going to see what other books she has available on kindle. 

Melissa


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I also loved the Crossroads Cafe, and am very glad I picked up her other free book before it left the free zone.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I am about 35% into this one and really liking it so far. I would like to be even farther along, but I haven't had much time to read the last couple of days.....aaaahhhh! Glad I picked it up when it was free.


----------

